# Australia immigration - Is it wise to start immigration process now



## pnmblr (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am a software professional from India, am planning to kick start Australia immigration process in a day or two right from skill assessment. Is it wise to start now considering new policy changes around the corner in come July. Please suggest. 

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

What new policy changes would they be then? You have some insider knowledge?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ACS are taking a while to process so if I were you get that out the way first!! trust me you'll be relieved once you get the ACS out the way.


----------



## NileshKulkarni (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi, I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees. 
I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with specialisation with 45%. 
I have 10 years of experience in as an Investment Manager.

Y-axis has to say that because of my low percantile for graduation I am not eligible to make an application under the job code of - Financial investment Manager - 221113. 

Rquest if someone can help me understand the process and co-relation between the educational qualification (PErcentile specially) and the job code.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

NileshKulkarni said:


> Hi, I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees.
> I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with specialisation with 45%.
> I have 10 years of experience in as an Investment Manager.
> 
> ...


The job code for Financial Investment Manager is 222311.

Your selected job needs to be assessed by a relevant authority before you apply for PR. What your agent is saying is that you don't meet the basic requirements needed for a positive assessment. Each assessing authority has their own criteria. Your job is assessed by VETASSESS and they might have special conditions regarding your educational qualifications.

Don't take the word of your agent on this. Sometimes migration agents do not give the correct information. I suggest you take a look at VETASSESS website and look at the eligibility criteria yourself. Furthermore, you can contact them regarding this issue.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

_shel said:


> What new policy changes would they be then? You have some insider knowledge?


Hi _shel,

He is talking about some speculation regarding DIAC removing some professions from the SOL list, as too many immigrants from a few professions entered Australia recently, and probably DIAC is seeing that these professions are not in shortage in Australia anymore.

Here is the thread where we are discussing this possibility:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...89-2014-2015-sol-ict-skills-will-removed.html


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pnmblr, 

the Australian economy has slowed down and yes, DIBP _may_ removed your occupation from the SOL. But the thing is: We don't know what will happen. Could be that they move the ICT occupations to the CSOL, which means you'd need some sort of sponsorship (employer, state, region) to get a visa. I don't think that they'll drop them all completely but once again, I'm just guessing. I don't think that getting a visa for Canada, the US or NZ is any easier at the moment. If the global economy recovers, the demand for migrant workers is bound to increase as well. If not, you may have to wait another couple of years for a window of opportunity. 

If you really want to immigrate to Australia, I'd recommend to get the assessment done. The ACS skills assessment is valid for two years, so you can see if you can get a visa during the next two migration years. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

pnmblr said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a software professional from India, am planning to kick start Australia immigration process in a day or two right from skill assessment. Is it wise to start now considering new policy changes around the corner in come July. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you


I feel July is way to far to come... If played well u can perhaps finish Ur entire immigration process by then. My recommendation as follows

1) apply to acs asap..
2) simultaneously complete Ur IELTS requirements

Once u have the above 2 in hand its a matter of few months to get Ur Grant..

U never know what changes will come.. Good or bad.. Get on the train when u have the chance

Good luck..


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

espresso said:


> I don't think that getting a visa for Canada, the US or NZ is any easier at the moment.


Monika,

From the countries listed, Australia is by far the easiest one and U.S., the worst. For most people, getting permanent residence in Australia takes 6-8 months. In the U.S., the permanent residence visa, popularly known as "green card," takes around eight years. More if you are from India, China, Mexico or the Philipines, since they have per country quotas.

As for the original poster: you will never know what will happen in the future. If you really want to move to Australia, the time is always "now".


----------



## sanyal96 (Mar 12, 2014)

*CDR for structural engineer*

Dear All,

I am in the process of applying for PR in Australia as Structural engg. Can anyone help me in writing my CDR report , my mail sanyal96ATgmailDOTcom.

cheers
sanyal


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

NileshKulkarni said:


> Hi, I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees.
> I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with specialisation with 45%.
> I have 10 years of experience in as an Investment Manager.
> 
> ...


First of all Financial Investment manager is not 221113, it is 222312. 

There is a correlation between percentile and points. 

Financial investment manager (222312) falls under Group B of vetassess, which means you need atleast a bachelors degree as a minimum qualification to qualify under this code. 

Now, Indian Universities are divided into 3 Section 1, Section 2 and Section 3. 

Section 1 universities are evaluated at par with Australian qualifications. Which means, if you do a bachelors degree from a section 1 university then be it any class (1st, 2nd or 3rd), your qualification will be assessed as equivalent to AQF Bachelor degree. 

Section 2 - You need a first class or second class to be evaluated as an AQF Bachelors equivalent. 

Section 3 - You need first class score in your bachelors. Else your qualification will be equated to AQF Associate degree. 

Now, if you tell me from which university you did your qualification, I can tell you which section it belongs to. 

Now as you have scored 45%, if your university falls under section 2 or section 3, you will not be eligible. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

pnmblr said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a software professional from India, am planning to kick start Australia immigration process in a day or two right from skill assessment. Is it wise to start now considering new policy changes around the corner in come July. Please suggest.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, Paper work for ACS takes considerable time. So please start with asap. 
I was thinking like you and wasted year and half. 

Thanks
Mohan
+91 7708978979.


----------

